# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Budget hotels in Bhubaneswar

## mano133

Bhubaneswar is the capital and the largest city in Odisha. It is known as Temple City of India due to a number of temples in and around the city. The city is well connected by roads, rail and airways. In Bhubaneswar you must visit the famous temples like Lingaraj Temple, Rajarani Temple, Ananta Basudev Temple and ISKCON Temple. Bhubaneswar is a rapidly growing commercial centre and has many quality hotels of all price ranges. Hotel Pushpak is one of the popular budget Hotels in Bhubaneswar. .com offers a lot of quality Bhubaneswar hotels for you to choose

----------

